# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Urgent -How can I change NLS_CHARACTERSET?

## Ach

Hi all,
I did a select on a system and found NLS_CHARACTERSET = WE8MSWIN1252. How could I change this parameter.Should I do an exp/imp like 9i?
I want to put it equal to AL32UTF8. Would you please helping me?
-Thanks

----------


## jkoopmann

yes, export...create new db...import is the safest way to do this and unless your db is very large and going to require a lot of time for export / import this is the prefered method.

there are options for keeping the database in place with using the ALTER DATABASE CHARACTER SET command but is not always possible as it does not change the code points of the stored data and requires the character set you want to go to to be a superset of the character set you are coming from. Which I believe your is not.

----------

